# Lan Kabel/ welches soll ich nehmen?!



## Zerberus1 (7. März 2011)

Hallo Leute...
brauche mal eure Hilfe. Ich will mir ein Lan-Kabel kaufen und brauche ca. 20m Länge. Welches sollte ich denn da kaufen?!

Cat3                                            10 MBit/s                                              16 MHz                            
     Cat5                                             100 MBit/s                                         100 MHz                           
Cat5e                                        1000 MBit/s                                       100 MHz                 
     FastCat5e                            1000 MBit/s                                        350 MHz                 
     Cat6             1000 MBit/s                                         250 MHz                          

Es gibt auch schon Cat 7....

http://www.mindfactory.de/search_result.php/search_query/kabel/Hardware/Kabel+~+Adapter/Netzwerk+Kabel.html

Habe hier auch einen ganz interessanten Link gefunden, wo ich allerdings noch nicht ganz genau weiß was für mich das richtige ist..... Ich will auf jeden Fall auch zocken an meinem PC und daher sollte es ja denke ich ne gute Bandbreite haben und auch gut abgeschirmt sein....

Kaufberatung - Netzwerkkabel - computeruniverse.net

Was würdet Ihr denn empfehlen?!

Danke euch 

Gruß
Zerberus


----------



## Jimini (7. März 2011)

Mindestens CAT5e, damit bist du für Gigabit gerüstet. Fürs Spielen reicht JEDES erhältliche RJ45-Kabel, da kein Spiel zur Zeit mehr als 10MBit braucht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Zerberus1 (7. März 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Mindestens CAT5e, damit bist du für Gigabit gerüstet. Fürs Spielen reicht JEDES erhältliche RJ45-Kabel, da kein Spiel zur Zeit mehr als 10MBit braucht.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
OK.. ich danke Dir schonmal.... Hat man eigentlich auf 20 m keinen Leistungsverlust?! Oder gibt es das bei Lan-Kabeln nicht?!


----------



## robbe (7. März 2011)

Wie Jimini schon sagt, CAT5e sollte es schon sein, mehr muss es aber auch nicht sein. Das reicht für Gigabit Ethernet aus und ist billig. Natürlich kannst du auch CAT6 nehmen, ist aber eigentlich überflüssig. CAT 7 Kabel sind für den Heimgebrauch uninterressant, da sie andere Stecker haben. Es gibt auch welche mit RJ45 Stecker, die sind aber nen Etikettenschwindel, da der RJ45 Stecker die CAT7 Spezifikation nicht erfüllt und das Kabel dies dann zwangsläufig auch nicht tut.

Was die Länge betrifft, bis 100m sind Problemlos möglich.


----------



## P@inkiller (7. März 2011)

Also ich habe mir demletzt auch ein LAN Kabel geholt. Und zwar ein CAT6, da es gegenüber dem 5e besser abgeschirmt ist.


----------



## mari0 (7. März 2011)

merkst du denn irgend einen Unterschied ?


----------



## Poempel (7. März 2011)

soweit ich weiß gibt cat 6 oder cat 5e nicht an wie gut es abgeschirmt ist... wie gut das lan kabel abgeschirmt ist gibt ein kürzel wie UTP, STP oder F-UTP usw an (Twisted-Pair-Kabel)


----------



## Own3r (7. März 2011)

Von der Geschwindigkeit her wird man keinen Unterschied merken, jedoch ist das Cat6 Kabel besser abgeschirmt und so für "extremere" Einsatzbereiche geeignet. Von meinem Praktikum in der EDV Abteilung eines Krankenhauses weiß ich, dass zB in der Radiologie (Röntgen etc.) kein Kabel mehr verwendet wird, da die sonst gestört werden. Daher verwendet man LWL Kabel (Lichtleiter). 

Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass du nicht neben einer Radiologie deinen PC stehen hast 
Daher reicht Cat5e längst aus.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2011)

Für Hausgebrauch reicht 5 / 5e


----------



## Jimini (8. März 2011)

Eine billigere Abschirmung macht sich höchstens dann bemerkbar, wenn das Kabel sehr nah an anderen Kabel verläuft, die "strahlen". Beispielsweise Stromkabel, andere billige Kabel etc. In der Praxis müsste es dann aber schon richtig mies abgeschirmt sein, um wirklich spürbare Signalverluste zu verursachen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Zerberus1 (8. März 2011)

Ich danke euch Leute....  Da ich es für den Heimgebrauch verwenden will und auch keine Radiologie im Nachbarzimmer habe, werde ich dann wohl ein Cat5e nehmen.... aber eines das schon abgeschirmt ist... Man weiß ja nie... und da kommt es mir auf 5 Euronen nicht an.... bevor ich mich hinterher ärgere. Hat noch jemand nen direkten Kauftip..... Kabel sollte weiß sein, da ich es Aufputz verlege (auf weißer Wand) und auch um einen Türrahmen herum, wo man es schon sieht.......

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe 

Gruß
Zerberus


----------



## Zerberus1 (8. März 2011)

Was haltet ihr denn von dem Kabel hier?!

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-FTP-weiss-RJ45-Stecker-auf-RJ45-Stecker.html

Ist ein Patchkabel das Richtige..?! Der Begrif sagt mir so jetzt nichts....

Danke
Zerberus


----------



## robbe (8. März 2011)

Ja, das könntest du nehmen.


----------



## Zerberus1 (8. März 2011)

OK... vielen Dank...


----------

